# Installer windows sans passer par bootcamp



## nadd (4 Août 2010)

Salut,

J'avais installé windows il y a pas mal de temps via bootcamp & partitionné mon disque dur après. Tout marchait bien pendant un certain temps mais depuis ma partition windows n'apparaissait plus au démarrage.

N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse à ce problème ni sur ce forum ni sur internet, j'ai effacé via l'utilitaire de disque la partition windows et tenté de réinstaller windows manuellement sur une partition FAT32 créée à cet effet, vu que Bootcamp ne permet pas d'installer Windows sur un disque déjà partitionné.

Je dispose déjà de 3 partitions pleines : système / documents / multimédia et la partition pour windows).

- Mon premier problème est que je ne vois pas lors de l'installation de windows la partition FAT32 & je ne peux pas faire de backup vu que mes autres partitions sont déjà pleines 
- Le second est que je ne peux pour l'instant pas tenter de faire un backup, formater tout le disque dur et tout réinstaller mon dd externe a cramé juste après que j'ai eu tout backupé sur le macbook pro.

Donc si quelqu'un a une idée


----------



## Jellybass (4 Août 2010)

Installer Windows sur un Mac sans Bootcamp, c'est un peu comme faire une quiche sans &#339;ufs.

 Peut-être devrais-tu réessayer avec Bootcamp. D'habitude, ça marche très bien. Quel était le problème exactement ?

Une idée en l'air : tu avais bien laissé la touche 'option' enfoncée au démarrage lorsque tu souhaitais accéder à Windows ?


----------



## nadd (4 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse,

En fait je démarrais sous Windows sans problèmes justement en maintenant la touche option enfoncée. 2 ou 3 jours je ne voyais plus la partition Windows.

Mon problème est que j'ai déjà partitionné mon DD (Partition système, Documents, Multimédia). Les 2 dernières partitions à moitié pleines (250Go).

De plus je ne dispose pas d'un disque externe pour faire de backup. Une autre solution lue sur internet c'est qu'il est possible de merger les partitions sans perte de données, installer windows en bootcamp et repartitionner par la suite. mais c'est tout de même tordu et j'ai peur d'endommager mes données.


----------



## Jellybass (4 Août 2010)

Ah ben, dans ce cas, je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider. Désolé. :rose:


----------



## AikiMac (4 Août 2010)

C'est vraiment une obsession de PC users que de vouloir à tout prix faire plein de partitions de son DD !!! 
Souvent les problèmes surviennent sur les Macs des personnes qui veulent garder leurs habitudes qu'ils avaient sur windows. :mouais:
2 partitions suffisent (si tu veux installer Windows) : une pour Mac OS et une pour Windows. 
Si tu es inquiet pour tes données, une solution : DD externe pour tes sauvegardes Time Machine (ou autre utilitaire) + clone de ton DD.


----------



## edd72 (5 Août 2010)

Ben c'est ce qui se fait dans le monde Unix, c'est un peu le but des points de montage (transparent niveau arboresence), un disque (ou partition) pour l'OS, un autre pour le home...
Ce n'est pas forcément du "mauvais sens" de procéder ainsi, sauf que Mac OS X est un drôle d'OS à noyau Unix à ce niveau. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_de_montage#Points_de_montage_standards_sous_Unix
Et ça permet de ne pas backuper inutilement des fichiers "temporaires" -si tenté que l'OS les écrive au bon endroit-)
Alors je fais avec (comme tout le monde), je backupe tout et très souvent (d'ailleurs les Macs devraient être fourni avec un DD externe de série ) Mais je ne trouve pas ça normal qu'un partitionnement "de bon sens" pose un problème à cet OS (et ça n'a rien à voir avec des habitudes "windowsienne").
Bon, sinon, j'en suis très content d'OS X mais je me demande comment je vais procéder quand mon système va crasher (mes backups ne sont pas quotidiens) alors que ça aurait été si simple avec mon home isolé de mon OS... Bon, biensûr, si on me garantie que mon OS X ne crashera jamais, je n'ai pas à me prendre la tête


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

AikiMac a dit:


> C'est vraiment une obsession de PC users que de vouloir à tout prix faire plein de partitions de son DD !!!
> Souvent les problèmes surviennent sur les Macs des personnes qui veulent garder leurs habitudes qu'ils avaient sur windows. :mouais:
> 2 partitions suffisent (si tu veux installer Windows) : une pour Mac OS et une pour Windows.
> Si tu es inquiet pour tes données, une solution : DD externe pour tes sauvegardes Time Machine (ou autre utilitaire) + clone de ton DD.



Il semblerait effectivement que sur MAC le faire des partitions (avec windows juste) créer quelques problèmes ... j'ai du réparer (avec le CD) 2 fois mon DD, en moins d'un an.

Et le mien est juste en 2 (MAC/windows)

Et l'état de mon disque dur ne semble pas correcte avec onyx


----------

